# Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T



## ChrsB5 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm considering trading in my 2000 Passat 1.8T for a 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T 6speed. I've always liked the styling and now the prices of the 02-04 cars are becoming very reasonable, in the $22k to $26k range with less than 50k miles . Does anyone have any expierence or insight regarding these cars? I know the 2.7TT has questionable reliability, but how bad is it really? The power that the twin turbo motor can make is very attractive as well. 
Any and all input is welcome












_Modified by ChrsB5 at 10:37 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*

Nice, comfortable, fast enough, and slightly more reliable then the B5 S4 which has the same motor. I would still only look for one with an existing warranty tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (S4orceaudi)*

2.7Ts have bad turbos i hear


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (S4orceaudi)*

i had a 01 2.7T 6speed... most fun car i've ever owned. no issues with it whatsoever.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (S4orceaudi)*

My friend also had one and thought it was faster then my 1995 S6 which was stock, as was he. Lets just say he wasn't. Car deff has a nice constant pull tho and can be modded to be a lot more powerful.


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (bhb399mm)*

My friend had one for a very short time, it was an '04 2.7T, 6speed.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (bhb399mm)*

I was going to sell the Jetta and buy one but then gas prices skyrocketed. 
(The way I drive, plus with it being chipped, my mileage would probably venture into single digits!)


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/ 
The guys here have more info on these cars than anyone I have found yet.
Do some searching around AW, and you will have all of your answers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (anon_az)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anon_az* »_My friend had one for a very short time, it was an '04 2.7T, 6speed. 

......good to know.....


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrsB5* »_I know the 2.7TT has questionable reliability, but how bad is it really?

I was just thinking about these last night actually... It took me a long time to like the styling but I saw a triple black one on campus last night and thought "wow... purdy.)
As an aside: what I find funny are the posts like this with some poor guy who wants a certain car really bad but is aware of some mechanical issue. He wants SO BAD to be convinced that the information is a rumor but the problem with this course of action is that the CL serves to both debunk and support EVERY fact/theory/rumor out there!








GL with your purchase/rejection


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrsB5* »_I'm considering trading in my 2000 Passat 1.8T for a 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T 6speed. I've always liked the styling and now the prices of the 02-04 cars are becoming very reasonable, in the $22k to $26k range with less than 50k miles.

An Audi 2.7T with 50k miles on it is a really bad buy. You'll be looking at installing new timing belt, water pump, yada yada, new valve cover & cam tensioner seals, might as well get a set of F5DPOR spark plugs, new Oxygen sensors (4x), the spider hose, the afterrun pump, and that's mostly assuming your turbos are OK, which they probably will be. Mostly.
This is what bad turbos sound like: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSEFUIcgOy0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhOMppm-SLU
Smokescreen not accompanied by the banshee wail is probably just a clogged PCV, saw that once where the owner thought he blew the turbos, couldn't afford to swap, ended up selling the car for $5k to buy a beater, and upon further diagnosis it turned out to be a clogged breather! Don't be that guy!


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (will951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *will951* »_
......good to know.....









I guess I should've elaborated - it was very comfy and very quiet. I'm personally a fan of the A6s due to the comfortable amount of room inside (without being too large) With the 2.7T, it's quick enough to get out of its own way, but I would imagine a chip would be very nice.


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

The only way I'd buy one is:
with a (good) warranty covering my entire ownership period
lots and lots of money
The ability and willingness to pull engines on your own.
Its a very cool engine when its working. However, its very expensive to keep up.
Get the 4.2 V8.


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (nm+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_Get the 4.2 V8.

Good thinking, but skip the crappy "A" cars. For $25k you can get an S8.


----------



## ChrsB5 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (btruby1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *btruby1* »_ http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/ 
The guys here have more info on these cars than anyone I have found yet.
Do some searching around AW, and you will have all of your answers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've been on audiworld for a while now, lots of great info but a pain to browse through. 
Any recommendations on what to look for in a used C5 A6 other than CPO, and a warentee ?


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*

Check out my A6 thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...50403


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (Impeccable)*

My friend had one before he got an S4, and while it was a fantastic highway cruiser, it lacked a lot in the fun to drive department. The steering feel was nonexistent and it didn't handle all that well. As for the engine... once it was chipped, everything hose connected to the turbos decided to go bad at once. The turbos were fine, but he had to replace a lot of things.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (venom600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *venom600* »_My friend had one before he got an S4, and while it was a fantastic highway cruiser, it lacked a lot in the fun to drive department. The steering feel was nonexistent and it didn't handle all that well. As for the engine... once it was chipped, everything hose connected to the turbos decided to go bad at once. The turbos were fine, but he had to replace a lot of things.

Sounds like it needed some new suspension parts


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_
Sounds like it needed some new suspension parts

Yes, and tires. However, the steering was ludicrously numb, and I don't know that suspension would change that much. It should be noted that he had the original 2.7T, not the later 2.7T S-Line, which may have had some improvements in those departments.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (nm+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_The only way I'd buy one is:
with a (good) warranty covering my entire ownership period
lots and lots of money
The ability and willingness to pull engines on your own.
Its a very cool engine when its working.  However, its very expensive to keep up.
Get the 4.2 V8.

i concur.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrsB5* »_I'm considering trading in my 2000 Passat 1.8T for a 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T 6speed....

I personally prefer a manual to auto. This is one of the main reasons for buying my C5. Also the last model they put a manual in.. The other was the twin turbo motor.... If you are thinking of modding the motor for more power... it is a great platform to start. My chipped A6 can take on pretty fast cars and is a great sleeper. People just don't think such a big car can move like that. Lots of fun. If you don't want to mod the motor the 4.2 would be a good bet, no turbos to worry about and 300+ HPs stock. No manual tranny though. 
As for the bad rap the turbos are always getting... If you look after your turbos they will last a long time... Unfortuantely, when you buy a car second hand you don't know how well the previous guy did... My car had 24K miles on it when I got it. 3 days later the oil light came on... so much for the CPO inspection... the turbos died 6 months later (around 35K miles I think). Thank goodness for the CPO, the car was at the dealship for a week. Can you imagine what that would have cost! Synthetic oil every 3000 or so.. taking it easy when the oil and engine is cold, until the oil temps are up will keep the turbos in good shape...
One more thing I would suggest is trying to get a car with the sport suspension, unless you are planning to do your own suspension mods. Makes a big difference in the car's handeling.
Drive them both and see what puts a bigger smile on your face!
Good luck with your search!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GAPF1 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (ChrsB5)*

I've just made that exact swap: traded a 2003 Passat 1.8T for a 2003 A6 2.7T. The A6 is even better than I'd expected, superb car.
Obviously, too early to gauge reliability, but I did make sure that I bought a CPO car from an Audi dealership.
The Passat was manual, and I definitely wanted manual gearbox in the A6, so the search took a while.
Where the A6 really shines is in long distance runs. The in-gear acceleration is incredible. This engine has a lot of torque, so acceleration from 60-80 mph is addictive! In the Passat, you would keep your foot hard down while overtaking at that speed. In the A6 you need to think about easing off the power. You're doing 100 before you even notice!
Anyway, I'm still driving around with a big grin on my face! Good luck with the search, hope you find the right car.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Two critical things to do PRIOR to buying any A6:
1. Have a trusted mechanic check the car over. Spend $100 up front and save yourself a headache later on.
2. Get maintenance records. A car that has been maintained on a regular basis, and has records to prove it, will generally cause you far fewer problems during ownership. Reliability is directly related to maintenance.
It is also a good idea to purchase a extended warranty. I have one and it's already paid for itself with one trip to the dealer to fix oil leaks.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (GAPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GAPF1* »_I'm still driving around with a big grin on my face!..
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







+ GIAC =


----------



## Nuggets1 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Tell me about the 2002-2004 Audi A6 2.7T (S4orceaudi)*

The reason people had so many turbo problems and the reason audi quit with them, is because people weren't letting the car idle after driving for 20-30 seconds. You should really do that with a turbo, or by 80+ thousand, it could be shot. 
That white one you're looking at is a beautty. I have the same one with the factory BBS only in Metallic Citron.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

my buddys mom had a 4.2 A6. 02 or 03 i believe.... she parked it one day at the mall and came outside to her car being extinguished. electrical fire while the car was off.


----------

